# Looking For Software For Brother BES-960BC



## s3bastiancarpio (Dec 26, 2014)

Good Day Guys,
Recently I have purchase a Brother BES-960BC from a friend that was going out of business...
To keep story short.
He Didn't have the computer to handle the machine,
I bought a computer with XP, but, I do not have the software, I google it and the brother's website doesn't let me download, it says I must be an Authorized Brother Tech. (which I'm not hehehe...) any help will be very appreciated...
anyone can give me a hand with this software?


----------

